# Do you think this manicure is classy?



## Pevi

I’m a nail polish enthusiast, I always have my nails painted and I do them myself. I’m a creme or crelly kind of girl (woman, I’m 39, hahaha ) in any color that I think is nice. My style is classic casual. No nail art for me, ever. Not my style. 
I came across this manicure on Pinterest. It’s not nail art, but it’s not a plain manicure either. If you’re into classic manicures, do you think this ombré is classy, or not? Thanks!


----------



## Swanky

I like it, it's on trend w/o being too obnoxious imo


----------



## Pevi

Thanks! I’m going to try it and I’ll post a picture


----------



## Love Of My Life

I don't mind the mix of soft colors but I am not liking the nail shape which is strictly personal


----------



## westcoastgal

It reminds me of sweets or candy. I like it very much. It’s not classic but it’s sophisticated.


----------



## Happycantwait

I don’t like different color nails, but as far as classy that’s a judgement call.


----------



## papertiger

The colours are on-trend, and the variety can look more edgy than most pretty-shade pastels all done in one single shade. Depends on the rest of your outfit as to overall aesthetic.

The other way of getting edge without going down the nail-art route is to get a reverse French, or ask for a very strong shift duo-chrome.


----------



## sdkitty

it's pretty.  I like that the nails aren't too long.  I'd probably prefer one color but this would be an attention getter w/o being garish


----------



## Suncatcher

I love this. Not “classy” in my opinion but it is certainly fun so why not?!?


----------



## Pevi

I tried it! DH says the difference is too subtle to be noticeable. I don’t know if I like it, but here it is!
I arranged my colors to see what would work. Then I chose 5.


----------



## 880

Pevi said:


> I tried it! DH says the difference is too subtle to be noticeable. I don’t know if I like it, but here it is!
> I arranged my colors to see what would work. Then I chose 5.
> 
> View attachment 4875340
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875342
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875343


I like yours better than the original Pinterest pic!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pevi said:


> I tried it! DH says the difference is too subtle to be noticeable. I don’t know if I like it, but here it is!
> I arranged my colors to see what would work. Then I chose 5.
> 
> View attachment 4875340
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875342
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875343



Your nails look lovely & your choice of colors compliment  your hands well..


----------



## A1aGypsy

I like your version better than the Pinterest one as well. And I disagree with your husband. It is just the right amount of contrast. What colour is on your ring finger?


----------



## Pevi

Thanks! It’s OPI Somewhere over the Rainbow Mountains


----------



## rose60610

You're VERY talented at doing your own nails! I love the colors but I'm a one color at a time wearer, and I think you pull them off very well.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Pevi said:


> Thanks! It’s OPI Somewhere over the Rainbow Mountains



Beautiful!


----------



## Love Of My Life

What shade is on your middle finger?  Thanks, Pevi


----------



## Pevi

Love Of My Life said:


> What shade is on your middle finger?  Thanks, Pevi


Hi! It’s OPI Tickle my France-y, but the old original color. The new version is more purple


----------



## Happycantwait

Pevi said:


> I tried it! DH says the difference is too subtle to be noticeable. I don’t know if I like it, but here it is!
> I arranged my colors to see what would work. Then I chose 5.
> 
> View attachment 4875340
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875342
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875343



Love the thumb, finger one, and finger three colors!  I still would only do one color but yours is much better than original.


----------



## Pevi

Happycantwait said:


> Love the thumb, finger one, and finger three colors!  I still would only do one color but yours is much better than original.


Yeah, I ended up taking it off! It’s not my style after all


----------



## Pevi

I ended up redoing my nails and I chose 48 My Love Diary  from the Essence line shine, last & go gel nail polish collection. I love Essence nail polish, I can’t believe it’s so inexpensive.


----------



## jonnybairstow545

For a good manicure, extra nail length should be cut short. After that, the nails should be filed to smoothen and remove dead skin. The file needs to be new and right; not too smooth not too coarse. Filing should not be back and forth, that will destroy your nails.


----------



## qiqiguaiguai8

Yes to the original post #1.   According to color theory it looks great on someone who has a "Spring" warm complexion and low contrast coloring. It looks like you have a tendency towards choosing "Spring" colors. I do not mean the season...I am referring to the categorization system based on skin tone, hair, eye color, etc.


----------



## Pevi

qiqiguaiguai8 said:


> Yes to the original post #1.   According to color theory it looks great on someone who has a "Spring" warm complexion and low contrast coloring. It looks like you have a tendency towards choosing "Spring" colors. I do not mean the season...I am referring to the categorization system based on skin tone, hair, eye color, etc.



I am a deep winter, dark hair, dark eyes, fair skin, but with neutral undertones. I feel i can wear almost any color.


----------



## Karinya

No sorry, I don't find it classy at all and the nails themselves look very thick. They look fake.


----------



## martinlily

yes. this looks amazing. thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Karinya

Pevi said:


> I ended up redoing my nails and I chose 48 My Love Diary  from the Essence line shine, last & go gel nail polish collection. I love Essence nail polish, I can’t believe it’s so inexpensive.
> 
> View attachment 4877282
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877283


That a very pretty soft color.


----------



## Karinya

Pevi said:


> I tried it! DH says the difference is too subtle to be noticeable. I don’t know if I like it, but here it is!
> I arranged my colors to see what would work. Then I chose 5.
> 
> View attachment 4875340
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats much better and I think it's because the colors blend nicer, your nail shape and thickness are nicer and they have a nicer shine to them.


----------



## Amazona

I love an ombre mani. It's great and very harmonious when you get it right!


----------

